# Waldine's Red Beans And Rice



## young one (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm always searching for Red Beans n Rice recipes in the eternal quest for the perfect pot o beans.........I Checked out the 300 secret restaurant recipe thread zipfile yesterday in our forum and was so excited to find Popeye's red beans and rice! 

However the recipe provided seemed way to simple to taste so good! and looked as if it had some weird ingredient called Waldine vghc42.

Thinking this was some kind of top secret additive........ I did a google search and found this great recipe for Red beans and Rice on 

on TheMuffallata.net. Well low and behold I also found out what Waldine vghc42 stands for...............

Who would have guessed? Well, learn somthin new everyday! Cant wait to try it, one of my favs!



Title: Waldine's Red Beans and Rice
Yield: 1
Ingredients:


1 pound Red beans; rinse and sort
1 large Onion; Chop
1 large Green bell pepper; chop
2 Ribs celery; chop
1 bunch Green onions; chop
1 tablespoon Garlic; mince
1 Bay leaf
1/2 teaspoons Thyme
1/2 teaspoons Chili powder
Salt and pepper
Cayenne
Tabasco; opt
2 Ham hocks
1 pound Ham chunks
1 pound Turkey or smoked sausage; cut 1" pcs
Cooked rice
You may soak your beans or not. I don't. Put beans in a pot with water,
onions, bell pepper, celery, green onions, garlic, seasonings and meats
(except sausage. Cook until beans are tender, 2 to 3 hours. About 15
minutes before beans are done, add sausage. I like to add a little Wondra
to thicken gravy at this point. Some people smash some beans on the side of
the pot to thicken gravy. Remove bay leaf and serve over cooked rice. Pass
the Tabasco for those who like some more spice. Some people like to pour a
little Hot Pepper Vinegar on top. We have baked or fried pork chops on the
side. MM Waldine Van Geffen [email protected].

Posted to TNT - Prodigy's Recipe Exchange Newsletter by
[email protected] (MRS WALDINE R VAN GEFFEN) on Aug 15, 1997


[h3] [/h3][h3]Waldine R. Van Geffen[/h3]
If you have read the recipe you might be wondering who Waldine is and why her name is on this recipe. I suggest that you do a google search on her name  and see how many different recipe you discover. Waldine died 13 August 2003. She and her cooking are missed.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 11, 2011)

That's nice !!

 My favorite recipe is from Chuck Taggart at the gumbo pages...

http://www.gumbopages.com/food/red-beans.html  

Have a great day...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 12, 2011)

Sounds good, thanks for sharing!


----------

